# Beztēma >  Vef Super MD/39 remonts

## Viesturs

Labdien, tiku pie šāda lampu radio. Pats neko daudz no radiolietām nesaprotu, tādēļ gribēju noskaidrot, cik lielā mērā tas ir darba kārtībā un vai ir vajadzīgs remonts. Vizuāli lampas ir visas, un tās, kas ir, silst. Radio slēdzas iekšā, mainot frekvences, nāk visādi trokšņi un burkšķi, bet nevienu AM radiostaciju nav izdevies uztvert. Provēju arī laukos, kur mazāk visādu traucējumu, bet tik un tā neko, izņemot trokšņus neuztvēru. Vai Rīgā būtu kāds meistars, kurš būtu gatavs apskatīt radio, konstatēt, vai tas ir darba kārtībā un vajadzības gadījumā remontēt. Paldies!

----------


## Isegrim

Piezvani! Nav jēgas ar drukātiem palagiem mainīties.

----------


## Viesturs

Vēl bildes no iekšpuses.

----------


## Isegrim

Teicami saglabāts eksemplārs! Ir pat paveicies - visām amerikāņu lampām ir sovjetu analogi. Kolekcionārs Māris - 29513549.
P.S. Drošinātāja vietā uztītā drāts gan nav labs risinājums.

----------


## Viesturs

Liels paldies!

----------


## karloslv

Izrādās, šim jāpieslēdz ne tikai špannungs un antena, bet arī ūdens padeve. Jautri redzēt šādu apzīmējumu.

----------


## Didzis

Šim aparātam vajag labu āra antenu un kārtīgu zemējumu. ''Ūdens padeve'', kā to nosauca karloslv, var nederēt zemējumam, jo nav garantijas, ka ūdensvadā ir dzels vadošas caurules, kā tas bija pirms astoņdesmit gadiem. Uz vidējiem un garajiem viļņiem tāpat nav vairs ko klausīties un arī traucējumi tik lieli, ka modernāki uztvērēji neko neķer. Varbūt vienīgi uz īasajiem viļņiem izdosies ko uztvert. Vārdu sakot, SVH vai LR ar VEFiņu klausīt nevarēs. Ir protams variants aparātu pārbūvēt uz FM, bet tā būtu slepkavība un uztvērēja nāve. Tad aparāts zaudē savu vēsturisk nozīmi un antikvāro vērtību. Es parasti cilvēkiem iesaku aparātu atstāt kā ir un atskaņtāja ieejā pieslēgt kādu mdernu mazgabarīta FM radiuztvērēju. Skanēs vecais VEFiņš kā jaunības dienās, vārtība tam ar gadiem tikai pieaugs un to, ka stacijas jāpārskaņi ar citu uztvērēju var pieciest. Tāpat tak nevien rāčiņu visu kaiku negrooza, bet klausās savu iemīļot staciju. Izmaksas tādai ''mdernizācijai'' smiekīgi mazas, cik nu ķīniešu rāčiņu pa piečuku nopirkt un vadu uz atskaņtāja ieeju uztaisīt. Vadu gan speciāi jālodē, jo veikalā tādu točna nevar dabūt. Vispār padmā, vai Tev to aparātu vajag, jo arī patreizējā stāvklī tam ir diezgan liela vērtība. Zinu cilvēkus, kuri kā traki uz VEFiņiem. Tie aparāti kāt nenāk.

----------


## Viesturs

Paldies par info! Jā, es provēju laukos ar pašvaku antenu un bez zemējuma. Skaidrs, ka uz AM vairs nekā nava, bet cerēju vismaz Varšavu uztvert. Uz FM netaisos būvēt, jo pats esmu kolekcionārs, un saprotu lietu vērtību. Aparātu man vajag, tas nonāks vienā muzejā, ko patlaban veidoju  ::

----------


## karloslv

Nu tā vis nav, ka vidējos viļņos nekā nebūtu. Esmu Eiropas vidienē, un te ir pilns ar stacijām vidējos viļņos, spāņi, angļi. Bet cits jautājums, cik daudz tu no tā sadzirdēsi Latvijā. Es saku, ka ir iespējams, jo tomēr izplatība ir, un tur jau tas kaifs, uzvilkt labu antenu un reizēm vakaros arī kaut ko saķert. Kā saka Didzis, bez zemējuma, garas antenas un klusiem apstākļiem (traucējumu ziņā) tur laikam tiešām neko nevarēs iesākt.

----------


## Isegrim

Šim 'superam' parasti ir pietiekama jutība, ka var iztikt ar antenu vien, bez zemējuma. Ja nu gribas pa smuko, vāju signālu ķeršanai var pat pretsvaru taisīt (zemējuma vietā mest zem antenas tikpat garu drāti).

----------


## Didzis

Viestur,  pastāsti vairāk par to muzeju. Varbūt varu ko palīdzēt.
Ja par VEFiņu, tad konkrētais aparāts tiešām bija ar labu jūtību, bet tagad laiki mainījušies, vidējo un garo viļņu raidītāji sākuši ekonmēt, jaudas nometuši uz pusi un pat vairāk. Traucējumi, no impulsu barblokiem, savukār pieauguši simtiem reižu. Nedmāju, ka ir baigā bauda, starp to larkšķi, klausīties kādu tālu staciju. Vismaz es to varu izturēt kādu minūti un tad uzslēdzu internetā konkrēto staciju. Gribam vai nē, bet vidējie un garie viļņi mirst. Pat krievi atslēdz jaudīgos raidītājus, lai gan ar tiem varēja visu sibīriju noklāt. Bija Kaļiņingradā 1200kW krievu raidītājs, tad nometa jaudu uz 600kW, bet pagāšgad izslēdz vispār, jo tāpat to Eirpā pilsētā nedzird. Ja vēl satelīttelevīzija, ar savu bildes kvalitāti, var knkurēt pret internetu, tad radi cīņu ir zaudējis. Internetā var klausīties visas pasaules radistacijas un ar labu kvalitāti pat līdz 320kbps. Kādi tur vairs vidējie vilņi.

----------


## Viesturs

Es palīdzu veidot viena pagasta novadpētniecības muzeju. Tur pēc projekta ir paredzēta dzīvojamā istaba uz 1941-1943 ar visu, kas tur varēja atrasties iekšā. Un radio tur arī iederēsies. Paralēli muzejā būs arī aptuveni uz to pašu laiku 2. pasaules kara militārā sadzīve.

----------


## Waldis

_pēc projekta ir paredzēta dzīvojamā istaba uz 1941-1943 ar visu, kas tur varēja atrasties iekšā._ 

Ap to laiku (1941 - 1945) tak bija kāpurķēžu ratiņos sabraukuši ciemos mūsu 800 gadus senie draugi! Un nez vai viņi priecātos par kādam baurim istabā uz galda stāvošu daiktu, ar kuru var dzirdēt mīļotās Maksavas dzidro balstiņu?  ::

----------


## Viesturs

Nenukatrā sētā viņi brauca, bencīna nebij tik daudz  ::

----------


## Didzis

Īstenībā bija otrādāk un krievi atņēma visus radiuztvērējus. Vecaistēvs esot iekšas no VEFiņa izņēmis un tukšu kasti ndevis. Vācieši jau ātri pārgāja pāri un cilvēki dzīvja tālāk kā ulmaņlaiks. Vajadzēja tikai pārtikas normas izpildīt, bet vai radio klausās un ko klausās, nevienu neinteresēja. Kad ciemā prasījuši vācu pārvaldniekam petroleju, lai nav pa tumsu govis jāslauc, tad vācietis teicis lai neākstās un velk elektrību, jo Ķeguma HES bija svaigi uzcelts un pilnā darba kārtībā. Tā nu 1943 gadā manā dzimtajā mājā ievilka elektrību. Tas izmaksāja divas cūkas. Krievi gan, pēc kara, stāstija, ka visi latvieši esot bijuši Salaspils kncentrācijas nometnē sadzīti. Dzīvē, vācu laikā, elektrificēja lielu Latvijas teritriju. Ar to es nekādīgi negribu slavināt vācu okupantus, bet krievu prpganda meloja vairāk. Liela daļa   pirmskara radi  bija uz baterijām un kara laikā tās nevarēja dabūt. Tā kāvācieši neiespringa ar raio konfiskāciju. Īstenībā, ja par muzeja istabu runā, tad vēl vajag painteresēties, bija tai ciemā elektrība vai nebija. Pirms Ķeguma HES elektrība bija tikai lielākajās pilsētās un Aiviekstes HES apkārtnē. Nu labi, tas, ja pilnīgu autentiskumu grib sasniegt. Citādāk man ir ideja, kā panākt, lai tas radio tiešām atskaņo tā laika mūziku un kādu vadņa runu, bet tas prjekts jau nesanāk pa lēto.

----------


## Zigis

> Citādāk man ir ideja, kā panākt, lai tas radio tiešām atskaņo tā laika mūziku un kādu vadņa runu, bet tas prjekts jau nesanāk pa lēto.


 Šarmanka + MP3pleijeris ?

----------


## Viesturs

Pieslēdzu klāt telefonu, smuki skan. Vienīgi skaļums neregulējas. Tas pocis moš beigts.

----------


## Waldis

_Nenukatrā sētā viņi brauca, bencīna nebij tik daudz_

Katrā ne, bet pēc forša rādžiņa varēja iebraukt!  ::  Kad skolā gāju, kādā 7. klasē mani aizsūtija vēl aiz Alūksnes - prātā pieņemties. Un tai gaismiņpilij bija srakana zvaigzne uz jumta, bet 1. stāvā partizāņu muzejums. Visas sienas izrotātas ar bildēm un Otomāra Blusubārdas varoņdarbu aprakstiem, bet vitrīnā rādžiņš! Tāds inteliģents Leibovica trīclampiņu pendeļaudions. Hren zin, kas tur par viņu bija uz sienas rakstīC, bet skolas kurinātājs man pastāstīja lūk ko:
Tas rādžiņš piederējis ciema kalējam. Bet traki paticis arī jamā kaimiņam. Nu tā, ka pilnīgi acis dzeltē - kā man ''Roģina'' ar zeltītām lampītēm... Un uztapis domraksts par to, kā kalējs naktīs klausās, ko ļaudis Maskavā runā, un pēc tam aitu zagļiem atstāstot. Karoče - atbraukuši šucmaņi, savākuši kalēju ar visu ģimeni, un promejot durvis vaļā atstājuši. Un nebijis vēl lāga satumsis, kad pa sakņudārziem pielavījies sābris un savācis SAVU Leibovicu.
Bet nesanācis jam ilgi priecāties, jo, pats varbūt nezinādams, bijis tai kļauzē baltu patiesību sarakstījis. Meža ļaudis šucmaņus noguldījuši, pa ceļam uz mežu stukaču apciemojuši, būda nodegusi, un rādžiņš pazudis... Tā kautkā... :: 

_Šarmanka + MP3pleijeris ? 

_Šarmankas būs ''za glaza''! Visa ģerevņa skanēs. Ir tāda doma - sastellēt rindiņā kādus 10 ģeneratoriņus, katru kādi 10mW un savu F vidējos/garos viļņos, un otrā strīpā tikpat daudz FM rādžiņu. Un lai šie tā civilizēti viens otru translē, at Tu sēdi pie Akorda vai Rekorda un grozi pogu...

----------


## Isegrim

> Tas pocis moš beigts.


 Gadu pulka, nav jābrīnās, ka nonīcis. Remonts piņķerīgs, bet var izdoties. Var arī kādu donoru pameklēt. Modernāks pocis arī derēs, bet tas skatu maitās.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Ir tāda doma - sastellēt rindiņā kādus 10 ģeneratoriņus, katru kādi  10mW un savu F vidējos/garos viļņos, un otrā strīpā tikpat daudz FM  rādžiņu.


 Gluži vai manu ideju nospēris.  :: 
Man tik bij doma to rādžiņu vietā mp3 pleijerīšus piemontēt, lai tās stacijas arī "autentiski" skanētu.

----------


## Ints

Šarmanka
es domāt, šo joku psrs ljubiteli labi atceras.
mok spectēmu uzcept

----------


## Isegrim

> to rādžiņu vietā mp3 pleijerīšus piemontēt, lai tās stacijas arī "autentiski" skanētu.


 un kā senāk atskanēs: ... alle Sender des Großdeutschen Rundfunks. Der Führer spricht...

----------


## Didzis

Par šarmanku var citu tēmu uztaisīt. Neba nu mūsdienās uz 6П3С lodēs. Tur vajag kādu modernu mikrshēmu piemeklēt. Nevajag tak visu pagastu apraidīt. Muzeja variantā gan jau var arī MP3 sabīdīt, bet labāk ar datru. Tad nav porblēmu operatīvi attiecīgajai auditrijai pielasīt klausāmo.
Ja par vēsturi, tad vāčieši arī bija maitas un prtams komunistus ķēra. Tur tak viena skola gan Staļinam, gan Hitleram un stukači bija abiem. Tmēr vācieši bija daudz kulturālāki un nevienu zemnieku neaiztika. Armijai vajadzēja pārtiku un kapitālisms darbjās arī vācu laikā. Kā krievi ienāca, tā uzlika nenormālus ndkļus, beigās visus sadzina kolhzā un iestājās bads. Radiaparātus kara laikā atņēma un pēc kara klausīties Amerikas balsi bija noziegums. Tapēc jau bija stulbā raditranslācija, lai var smadzenes cilvēkiem skalot. Mūsdienās jau nekas Krievijā nav mainījies, tikai televīzija aizstājusi radio.

----------


## Waldis

_Tapēc jau bija stulbā raditranslācija, lai var smadzenes cilvēkiem skalot._

Didzi, man te bija pieklīdis viens *Telefunken Operette 7* kāda 57 gada. Viņam komunistisku pagātni nu nekādi nevarēja piesiet, bet uz garo viļņu skalas bija kautkādi drāšutranslācijas kanāli ar visiem numuriem! Was ist das?!

----------


## Didzis

Raditranslācija est bijusi Anglijā un vairāk dmāta civilajai aizsardzībai. Kad vācieši lidoja bmbardēt, pa raditranslāciju izsludināja trauksmi. Radio  varēja but izslēgts, bet radiotočka vienmēr ieslēgta. Pēc kara viss tas pakāpeniski est nomiris dabīgā nāvē Toties pie krieviem katrā ģerevņā, staba galā, bija maķugaļņiks un častuškas spēlēja. Pa mājām savilka vadus un pastā stāvēja translācijas pastiprinātājs ar radiouztvērēju. Ilgi tas nevilkās, jo Latvijā bija gana daudz radiuztvērēju un nafig nevienam to radiotočku nevajadzēja.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja Valdis nebijis tik nelabojami slinks, sen jau būtu pameklējis netā pēc _Deutscher Drahtfunk_. Par to interesanti palasīties šeit.

----------


## Waldis

_Gluži vai manu ideju nospēris._  :: 

Labāk zaKt, kā lienēt!  :: 

_Man tik bij doma to rādžiņu vietā mp3 pleijerīšus piemontēt, lai tās stacijas arī "autentiski" skanētu._ 

Es slikti saprotos ar mūsdienu tehnoloģijām, un muzičku tajā konsevukārbā neprotu ne iekšā, ne ārā dabūt.  ::  Bet būtu forši! Ģeografikam skala pat pareizi darbotos - kur Hitlers bļaustās, tur spīdētu Berlīne, Staļins Maskavijā aurotu, ar Levitānu unisonā, bet mūsu Kārlītis paliktu savā vietā - Kuldīgā.

_Šarmanka es domāt, šo joku psrs ljubiteli labi atceras._

Pie mums tas sports nez ko nebija populārs. Tur, kur dienēju - Sratovā, gan vidējos viļņos brīnumi darījās. Pat es ar visu savu slinkumu turpat armijasdaļā to bļaustīkli TV stabilizatora kastē salodēju, bet ar Orbītu klausījos.

_Ilgi tas nevilkās, jo Latvijā bija gana daudz radiuztvērēju un nafig nevienam to radiotočku nevajadzēja._ 

Man kautkas saka, ka Rīgā tas pastiprinātājs kādā šķūnī rukā vēl šodien, un translācijas rozetē ''Ŗunā Rīga'', ja tikai vadi nav aprauti.

----------


## Didzis

Es kautkā nepazīstu nevienu, kurš mūsdienās klausīts radiotočku. Jā, pagājušā gadsimta sešdesmitajs gados, tad gan točkas skanēja arī lauku frizētavās un veikalos. Teorētiski raditranslācija Rīgā pastāv, vismaz Google to atrod, bet nedmāju, ka kādam to vajag. Visur lauoks un mazpilsētās raditranslācija nomira jau deviņdesmitajs gados. Kāda tur translācija, ja radiaparāts maksā piečuku un iebūvēts katrā telefonā.

----------


## Waldis

_Jā, pagājušā gadsimta sešdesmitajs gados, tad gan točkas skanēja arī lauku frizētavās un veikalos._ 

Un nevis prosta ''skanēja'', bet ar likuma spēku - tai *bija jābūt* jebkurā sabiedriskā vietā - darbā, bodē, krogā, lai tauta var ātri uzzināt, ja valdībai ir kas sakāms! Ja šodien kāds no Zālīškantora - NABA LABA KAKA, vai kā nu to vietu tur sauc, padzird, ka mazā lauku bodītē pārdevēja klausās rādžiņu, tad ir klāt ar sodiem, sankcijām un nezko vēl - autortiesībām esmot pāri pārkāpC...  ::

----------


## Elfs

Kolēģis saka, ka esot pats izslēdzis radiotranslāciju 2013 gada 11 februārī Rīga.

----------


## Waldis

_Kolēģis saka, ka esot pats izslēdzis_ 

Tad jau pie nozāģētajiem radiomastiem un sagrautajām fabrikām vēl viens melnais datums klāt... ::

----------


## Elfs

Pēc tam vēl pusgadu kādu esot vnk visu jaukushi un tipa likvidējushi......Cu, Al utt.  ::

----------


## Didzis

itkā jau vēl tāds uzņēmums pastāv https://www.firmas.lv/profile/rigas-...ia/40003009976
Nedmāju, ka raditranslācijas likvidēšana būtu kas slikts. Tehnlģijas attīstās un tagad seju grāmata infrmē cilvēku reālā laikā bez cenzūras. Krievulaikos visi ziņojumi radimezglā bija jāsaskaņo. Karš sākās, viss jau bija nobmbardēts, bet radiomezgli klusēja, jo dižais tautu tēvs Staļins neticēja kara sākumam. Mūsdienās internetu izkontrlēt nav iespējams. To var tikai atslēgt.

----------


## Zigis

> _Kolēģis saka, ka esot pats izslēdzis_ 
> 
> Tad jau pie nozāģētajiem radiomastiem un sagrautajām fabrikām vēl viens melnais datums klāt...


 Jā, un telegrammu ar vairs nevar nosūtīt, ne steidzamo, ne parasto...

----------


## lauraiss

Jaunībā draugam Juglā translācija bija. Atceros, ka sienā spraudās ar štepseli identisku parastajam elektrības štepselim. Uzreiz radās doma, uztaisīt vadiņu ar štepseli abos galos, vienu elektrības rozetē, otru translācijas rozetē. Nepamēģinājām, jo tas bija pie viņa, baidījās.

----------


## Didzis

Es ar raditranslāciju savulaik nopietni ņēmos. Ja iemauktu 220V tīklā, nekas nenotiktu, tikia aizsardzības pretestības nozarkārbā nodegtu. īsu brīdi radiotčka iztur 220V. Man pat bija speciāls slēdzis uztaisīts. Kad jūtu, ka kāds ideots pieslēdzis skaļruni pa taisno rozetei, tā uz dažām sekundēm iemaucu tīklā 220V un skaļrunis ndeg, bet pārejaš točkas atkal sāk skanēt kā vajag. Vienreiz studentu kojās džekiem 35AC-1 nkurunāju. Paši vainīgi, ņefig pa taisno slēgt pie tīkla.

----------


## Isegrim

> Karš sākās, viss jau bija nobmbardēts, bet radiomezgli klusēja, jo dižais tautu tēvs Staļins *ne*ticēja kara sākumamizkontrlēt nav iespējams


 Tas ir viens no daudzajiem mītiem, kas nezkāpēc joprojām tiek uzturēts. "Tautu tēvam" ne tikai spiegi bija visur - 21. jūnijā PSRS sūtnis Berlīnē saņēma oficiālu vācu valdības notu šajā sakarībā (telefons un telegrāfs funkcionēja). Ļoti sakarīgi pamatots dokuments uz vairākām lapām. Ja tevi šī kara vēsture interesē, varētu tev aizsūtīt iepazīšanai. Man gan tā nav .doc vai .rtf formātā, esmu ieguvis kā .jpeg failus, bet lasāmi. 
P.S. Nupat iemetu tev 'draugos' saiti.

----------


## lauraiss

Isegrim, beztēma, bet ja interesē un varbūt nezini, ir tāds "Abbyy Finereader", kurš māk no bildēm atpakaļ uz rediģējamu tekstu uztaisīt. Darbā regulāri uzpeld izdrukas bez elektroniska dokumenta, attiecīgi bieži sanāk lietot un ar ļoti labiem panākumiem.

----------


## Isegrim

Ir dzirdēts par tādiem _softiem_, bet - 'vsjo ruki ņe dohoģjat"... Teksts, par ko runa, krievu mēlē.

----------


## Waldis

_Uzreiz radās doma, uztaisīt vadiņu ar štepseli abos galos, vienu elektrības rozetē, otru translācijas rozetē._

A začem?! Atceros, partijas biedri sprauda lecskapi translācijā, lai šis ir pills ar cīsiņiem. Vot!! Pašam ir gadījies, ka iestūķē translācijā bārdasdzenamo, bet šis nevis šancē, bet sāk spēlēt himnu.  :: 

_Atceros, ka sienā spraudās ar štepseli identisku parastajam elektrības štepselim._

Nebija _identisks_, bet stipri līdzīgs. Drāta nāca pa sānu laukā, bet uz dibentiņa bija nakolka  ДЛЯ РАДИО Varbūt kādam daži gabali mētājas?

----------


## ezis666

2000 gadā strādāju iekš Grindex, mums bija translācija strādājoša, katrā ražošanas telpā

----------


## Didzis

Šetpseļi un kontakti translācijai izskatījās savādāk, bet spraudņu resnums un attālums starp tiem bija tieši tāds pats, kā citai krievulaiku elektrinstalācijai. Acīmredzt, pāec kara, kas bija no tā taisīja štepseļus un neviens neiespringa ar speciāla štepseļa izstrādi. Tālāk jau nek izmainīt nevarēja. Pirmskara maķugaļņikiem, kurus visās filmās rāda, vadus vienoja pa taiusno skaļrunim. RRR sāka ražt nrmālus abonenta skaļruņus kāreiz ar pieminēt štepseli  http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/REMR/riga_ab.htm

----------


## Isegrim

Pulka to skaļrunīšu (un arī TOH-2 utml. elektromagnētisko austiņu) tauta nosvilinājusi, cenšoties 50 Hz no Ķeguma paklausīties! _Foolproof_ - 0%. Neienāca prātā nevienam visā _Padomijā_ citu attālumu starp tapiņām izvēlēt. _Popovenē_ pēcāk to saprata un 'Simfonijām' skaļruņus jau ar šaurāku štepseli apgādāja. 
Smuka dakšiņa, vai ne?

----------


## Waldis

_Neienāca prātā nevienam visā Padomijā citu attālumu starp tapiņām izvēlēt._

Ar tām Padomijas tapiņām viss nav nemaz tik vienkārši. Pirms Lielā Slaktiņa attālums starp tapiņu centriem bija 20 mm. Un tāds tas bija līdz kādam 1948.(?) gadam, kad klussi, klussi pārtapa uz 19 mm

_Popovenē pēcāk to saprata un 'Simfonijām' skaļruņus jau ar šaurāku štepseli apgādāja. 
 Smuka dakšiņa, vai ne?_ 

Cmukāka par atombunbuli!! Sevišķi labi viņa izskatījās, kad sāka projektēt pirmos germānija pastiprinātājus ar plusu, zemi un izeju no viduspunkta. Šittos uguņus, kas tur laistījās, kad tās dakšiņas laimējās pie šasijas piegrūzt ligzdā trāpīt mēģinot!! ...un traņi galīgi nebija par velti...

----------


## Isegrim

Valdi, "smuka dakšiņa" attiecas uz bildīti zemāk. Tā tiešām bija kvalitatīva, ar šķeltām tapiņām labākam kontaktam. Arī militāristu "austiņām" tādas bija.

----------


## Waldis

_Arī militāristu "austiņām" tādas bija._ 

Nuu... manuprāt, vienīgā lieta ar šīm dakšiņām, ko esmu redzējis, ir kakraz austiņas.

----------


## Didzis

Radiotranslācijai tika taisīti visādi brīnumi. Man piemēram ir rozetes, kur var iespraust trīs štepseļus un virsū rakstīts РАДИО. Baigi labs mazgabarīta elektrības pagarinātājs sanāca.

----------


## scAvenger

Ir vēl tādi brīnumi redzēti, kur viena kājiņa resnāka par otru.

----------


## Isegrim

Šāds štepselis redzēts uz Maskavā ražotā 'Opel Kadett K38'. Rokas lukturītim.

----------


## Waldis

Līdzīgs štopselītis ir bateriju lampu uztvērējam ''Roģina 52'', ko iespraust kvēles baterijā. Lai polaritāte nesajūk. Viens kātiņš ir 3mm, otrs 4mm diametra. http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_bl/rodina52m06.jpg

----------

